# Instead of these sugarcoated rate me threads, post your anaface results!



## pleasedonthateme (Sep 27, 2012)

http://apps.atamagroup.com/face/

Basically, this is a site that analyzes your attractiveness with the use of one picture.

Here are my results:










Go!​


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't need a machine to tell me how terrible I look.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

7.8 The machine must just be jealous.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't trust machines. According to beautifulpeople.com I am a 4.85. That's good enough for me. I do hope that's out of 5 and not out of 10.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Funny, I was under the impression attractiveness was a subjective quality.. Anyway:



> You are a 7.3 out of 10. Here's why:
> - Your face has poor horizontal symmetry
> - The ratio of your nose length to ear length is nearly ideal
> - Your innerocular distance is too small for your eyes
> ...


Well, thank you very much. I'm not sure if I should be happy because I got a decent score or pissed off because apparently my face is an alien misshapen mess. Hang on, I gonna try with one of my classmate's photo.. lol..


----------



## KnownParallel (Aug 27, 2011)

elvin jones said:


> I don't trust machines. According to beautifulpeople.com I am a 4.85. That's good enough for me. I do hope that's out of 5 and not out of 10.












oh and btw


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Went better than expected


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

elvin jones said:


> Went better than expected


What the hell is this innerocular distance everyone keeps messing up on?


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> What the hell is this innerocular distance everyone keeps messing up on?


I think it's the spacing between my eyes. I guess my eyes are too far apart or something. Did you get bad marks on that category too? The machines do not like our human eyes.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Had to use my passport picture from 2010 to get my ears in, used a couple pictures ranging from 6.xx - 8. this was the best result.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

I can see a new wave of threads asking if their innerocular distance is ugly or not. You opened up pandora's box by creating this thread.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Surely this should be 10/10 :con


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Nono441 said:


> Surely this should be 10/10 :con


Your ears and chin is missing, that's why. Try to get a bigger photo that's not angled.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Your ears and chin is missing, that's why. Try to get a bigger photo that's not angled.


What the hell, you need to be a cat to have perfect innerocular distance. The system is rigged.


----------



## pleasedonthateme (Sep 27, 2012)

Nono441 said:


> pic


Not going to lie... that IS one sexy cat.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

9 out of 10 suckas


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

8.22, and for what its worth it told me I had nearly ideal innerocular distance...whatever that means :teeth


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

And this is why I hate my nose..


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I cry now... 
My nose is not even long or wide, it's just my lips that are too small and narrow. And what it says about my ears is just bull****, my ears weren't even visible on that pic.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

7.5/10


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I didn't get my chin in the photo, and I think I messed up the dots also. I will try again later. Using a wide angle lens doesn't help.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

it doesn't let me do it


----------



## Flint1978 (Oct 10, 2012)

Got a 8.13


----------



## DesperateOne (Feb 6, 2012)

Got 8,89 haha, Im hotter than tom cruise


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Pretty demoralizing, I cant believe I scored so low.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

I put Helena Bonham Carter in there and she only got an 8.09 out of 10. This system is silly.


----------



## imaginaryjanuary (Jun 27, 2012)

heres my results I already knew my nose was too wide for my face so the app told me nothing new.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I got a worse score this time.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

This thing looks pretty useless. I'll just continue to go by what humans have said to me.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Man this thing is fixed, it only give high scores to attractive people. The ****s up with that?


----------



## Jellie (Jun 6, 2012)

8.72 out of 10.


----------

